# Ti-83 Programm



## dewebey (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte nach einem Programm für den TI-83 fragen, welches automatisch die Ab- bzw. Aufleitung einer Funktion erstellt. Wenn nämlich sowas drankommt wie e^x-2 hört mein Mathe auf... Leider hab ich selbst keinen Plan, wie ich das am machen könnte.

Dann wollte ich noch fragen, ob es sowas gibt, wie einen externen Speicher, den man einfach an die Klinkebuchse des TI-83 stecken kann; z.B. für die Prüfung  

Danke für eure Hilfe
Dennis


----------



## chibisuke (28. Januar 2004)

Du solltest dir mal solve() angucken ;-)

solve(<formel>,<variable>)

solve formt die formel <formel> für die variable <variable> um.

Speichererweiterungen sind erhältlich, nur werden sie nicht am link port sondern an an der interface schnittstelle angesteckt.


----------



## dewebey (28. Januar 2004)

hi,

wie gesagt, hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich da vorgehen sollte. Wenn du vielleicht eine Lösung hättest, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## chibisuke (28. Januar 2004)

das IST die lösung ;-)

schreib hin
solve(0=2x+3x²+5, x)
und lass ihn nach x umformen ;-)


----------



## ReemE (7. Februar 2004)

@dewebey:

Die Antowrt zu deiner Frage ist eine der Grundfunktionen des TI-83 .. Wenn du eine Function zum Beispiel in Y1 gespeichert hast, dann gehst du in Y2 und gibst dann dort ein, dass der Taschenrechner die Ableitung zeichnen soll ..
das ganze findest du unter MATH, und dann ABLEITUNG oder so .. 

das kannst du dann zeichnen lassen .. Es gibt dir zwear nicht die genaue Formel an, aber wenn du schon ein ergebnis hast, kannst du das damit sehr einfach ueberpruefen .. 

Das selbe gilt fuer die Aufleitung .. 


@chibusi:   Das ist leider ueberhauot nicht die Antwort auf seine Frage: ERst FRAGE lesen, dann antworten


----------

